# Obscure 60s Vocal Art Opera / Classical LP Acetate Set



## benisjamin (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi,
I've recently acquired a 20 LP Opera/Classical Acetate set ( they have a terrible smell!), from what I assume are from the 1960s?. I'm interested to know if anybody has ever seen these before or knows of their country of origin, or any other interesting facts about them.
I've included some pictures below for you to get an idea of what they look like.
Each LP includes its own sheet detailing the artists/compositions on each LP.

Kind Regards
Ben


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

benisjamin said:


> Hi,
> I've recently acquired a 20 LP Opera/Classical Acetate set ( they have a terrible smell!), from what I assume are from the 1960s?. I'm interested to know if anybody has ever seen these before or knows of their country of origin, or any other interesting facts about them.
> I've included some pictures below for you to get an idea of what they look like.
> Each LP includes its own sheet detailing the artists/compositions on each LP.
> ...


Never seen before, it's fascinating.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

benisjamin said:


> Hi,
> I've recently acquired a 20 LP Opera/Classical Acetate set ( they have a terrible smell!), from what I assume are from the 1960s?. I'm interested to know if anybody has ever seen these before or knows of their country of origin, or any other interesting facts about them.
> I've included some pictures below for you to get an idea of what they look like.
> Each LP includes its own sheet detailing the artists/compositions on each LP.
> ...


I always thought Acetate meant one of a kind. It's usually a unique record?


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Could they be test acetate's for a commercial series. If you put the track listings into Google you may find a set the correlate with?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acetate_disc


----------

